# how to tell when a rally will provoke civil war



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

we've seen it around the islamic world now ukraine...

so what seperates protests from overthrow?

now in Venezuela also






knowing the signs things are going bad....

comments?






Remember Gaddafi..opening fire on protestors???

look what happened today,...






Will there be a trial over that?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

what would happen if protestors marched on a US military base

this is what happens when you approach a us ship






although apparently an armed person can kill 13 people in a joint cheifs of staff commanders base too soo?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Will, for a rally to turn into a civil war, there has to be deep issues causing civil unrest... you should know this already with your own history.... 

how long would it take?? how long is a piece of string?? it can happen overnight or could take years.. decades.... even centuries..

how to tell?? when you see it you will know it


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am not sure what parallel you are trying to draw with these events Will. Ukrainian Jews, Libyan Muslims and Venezuela? How are any of these parallels of each other in the slightest?

In regard to your second post...



> What would happen if protestors marched on a US military base?"


That happens every single day at some US Military base somewhere. To answer your question simply, NOTHING HAPPENS.

Unlike Canada, we take free speech pretty seriously in the U.S. We do not forbid folks like Mark Steyn and Ann Coulter from saying what they wish to say, even if it is "offensive" or uncomfortable. We do not have "hate speech" laws yet, and hopefully never will. But we also take the security of our people pretty seriously. If Americans feel threatened, we will defend ourselves by any means possible, even if our government won't.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The answer to that one is ... when enough of the sheep get fed up and come to their sense and say enough is enough. Until then its just wishful thinking, latitudes and platitudes.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

What are you trying to get at? You've started thread after thread posting these videos and you post these vague questions. Get to your point already.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> What are you trying to get at? You've started thread after thread posting these videos and you post these vague questions. Get to your point already.


You may be looking too deeply, but, knowing when a rally will erupt into a SHTF is a useful thing to know for Urban preppers, as escalation of civil unrest is a great danger to the general public.

This post is for dialogue not me making a point.

Not sure what you are talking about, from my history?

Are you talking war of independence, english civil war? what? (my direct ancestors were in America until 1811 mind you.)

I also highly doubt a bunch of people can walk onto a miltary base and drive out with all the equipment without being shot at.

Or does the us gov see it as downsizing and saving costs on personnel?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will, to answer the question on post #2, no one is going to march on a U.S. military base or post. Protesting outside? Sure, knock yourself out. Attempt to step onto a base or post and some of my MP brethren will stomp and drag across some faces. Just the way MPs will handle business.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> Will, to answer the question on post #2, no one is going to march on a U.S. military base or post. Protesting outside? Sure, knock yourself out. Attempt to step onto a base or post and some of my MP brethren will stomp and drag across some faces. Just the way MPs will handle business.


so something like this can't happen in the US?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> so something like this can't happen in the US?
> 
> []video


You offer a one minute video of Ukrainian firefighters at a burned out building. Are you just going video-stupid this morning?

Does that video change what I said? I've faced protesters before. They won't get on post or base. Think the protesters have a large enough crowd? I've marched onto a C-130 to go and augment another MP company. Think you have rights when you step onto a properly-seated federal territory like a military reservation? Think again. Your rights end at the gate. Federal territory is to insure the protection of the citizens' rights of the several states are protected, not to enjoy them.

This isn't Ukraine. I am not talking theoretically.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When George Soros' bets against the US Dollar and intends to make a trillion dollars from its collapse; then when he funds an extreme occupy movement to surround the capital and white house and the socialist wait it out until the chosen dictator at the time leaves office in a panic and our dollar collapses for George to make good on his put options.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> You offer a one minute video of Ukrainian firefighters at a burned out building. Are you just going video-stupid this morning?
> 
> Does that video change what I said? I've faced protesters before. They won't get on post or base. Think the protesters have a large enough crowd? I've marched onto a C-130 to go and augment another MP company. Think you have rights when you step onto a properly-seated federal territory like a military reservation? Think again. Your rights end at the gate. Federal territory is to insure the protection of the citizens' rights of the several states are protected, not to enjoy them.
> 
> This isn't Ukraine. I am not talking theoretically.


That building was on a military base. So you are saying, it can't happen on US soil. Only the military can kill thier own on a US base?

I'm actually quite suprised you are in such a great denile.. even shots have been fired at the pentagon, yet you seem to think violence could never be directed against a US base.

So the NSA/DHS has such a dragnet on people in the states dissidents will be locked up far in advance so that a protest turning violent is simply impossible in the us? Is that what you are implying?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> That building was on a military base. So you are saying, it can't happen on US soil. Only the military can kill thier own on a US base?


Was that building on a U.S. military base?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, I have implied nothing, Will. You are the one who is attempting to be elusive through implications. I prefer to be more straight-up. There are no implications in what I have stated.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

In the 60's we had race riots. In the 70's we had more than our fair share of protests and riots. Each and every time the authorities squashed it when the protests and riots got out of hand. Take a look at what happened in Detroit and Watts. They were contained. Look at all the anti-war protests, nothing resulted in the overthrow of the govt. What was different then? Neither the anti-war protests nor the racial riots had the financing or the backing of anyone, at least no one with the capabilities to destroy our form of govt.

Egypt was backed by the military. Libya was financed and backed by Islamists. Ukraine was financed by Soros and backed by the US and the EU. Civil unrest does not mean a coup d'état will happen spontaneously. That takes planning and financial backing.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Will said:


> That building was on a military base. So you are saying, it can't happen on US soil. Only the military can kill thier own on a US base?
> 
> I'm actually quite suprised you are in such a great denile.. even shots have been fired at the pentagon, yet you seem to think violence could never be directed against a US base.
> 
> So the NSA/DHS has such a dragnet on people in the states dissidents will be locked up far in advance so that a protest turning violent is simply impossible in the us? Is that what you are implying?


No one said it wouldn't be ATTEMPTED, they said it wouldn't be SUCCESSFUL. 
Why don't you round upa couple of your buddies and just give it a try. Let us know how it works out for ya. :lol:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> No one said it wouldn't be ATTEMPTED, they said it wouldn't be SUCCESSFUL.
> Why don't you round upa couple of your buddies and just give it a try. Let us know how it works out for ya. :lol:


You can also probably go on social media and find some "remembrances" of the anti-war, long hair, pot smoking genius guys and gals who met water cannons, . . . 2 1/2 inch German Shepherd fangs, . . . and other assorted and sundry "deterrants" that worked to deter their goals.

Me, . . . I was sitting back cheering on the Shepherds.

By the way, . . . they won.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> You can also probably go on social media and find some "remembrances" of the anti-war, long hair, pot smoking genius guys and gals who met water cannons, . . . 2 1/2 inch German Shepherd fangs, . . . and other assorted and sundry "deterrants" that worked to deter their goals.
> 
> Me, . . . I was sitting back cheering on the Shepherds.
> 
> ...


:lol: I can't say that, I was there for some of the protests. Mostly I was there to party and there were some serious parties after the protests ::clapping::

I was only really pissed because the Army had classified me as 4F for the draft after I had tried to enlist. To you youngin's, that meant they would take children and dead dogs before me.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> What are you trying to get at? You've started thread after thread posting these videos and you post these vague questions. Get to your point already.


It makes Will look good on the internet, kind of like what the government does. Through a bunch of bull shit out there and see what sticks, then run with it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you want a wining fight to change the government, don't fight the government's fight forces, go after the actual government people themselves. Don't fight your neighbor over something they have no real control and won't matter to those in government anyhow. The people are just pawns that the government uses to keep themselves in power/control. We the people need to take the actual fight to the judges, politicians and gain control of the government.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Will, I have to admit you've got a point there. I'm just completely sure it's relevant to what you're saying in comparing it to the US. Stop beating about the bush and say what you mean.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Will, I have to admit you've got a point there. I'm just completely sure it's relevant to what you're saying in comparing it to the US. Stop beating about the bush and say what you mean.


What he is saying is that he and a few of his friends could lay waste to our govt.

Good luck with that. :roll:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> What he is saying is that he and a few of his friends could lay waste to our govt.
> 
> Good luck with that. :roll:


If done with the right planning and the right people it would not take that many to make a major change in how the government acts and responds. When fear is put in your face most people tend to sit up and listen, even if they are so called in control elitists! Make them an offer they can't refuse and show you mean business. The will to survive is very strong in most people and believe it or not politicians are people, just low life people. Even liberals can understand the difference between life and death. All America lacks is the will to stand up and do what the government has done for years to the people, force their will on others!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

inceptor said:


> What he is saying is that he and a few of his friends could lay waste to our govt.
> 
> Good luck with that. :roll:


are you reading a thread I'm not?

people you are looking for a message from my posts when this thread was started to have people share their ideas on " how to tell when a rally will provoke civil war"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> are you reading a thread I'm not?
> 
> people you are looking for a message from my posts when this thread was started to have people share their ideas on " how to tell when a rally will provoke civil war"


And, you hijacked your own thread with protests on U.S. bases and posts, and then tried to be cryptic when someone who was trained to prevent protesters from entering posts, bases and depots, someone who has done just that, clearly explained what happens when such attempts have been made.

Don't get made when you make your own thread convoluted, Will. It isn't anyone else's fault! :roll:

Regardless, the answer to your specific question was offered, and without videos.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

I worked as COG in Camp Pendleton, worked the gates with MP's. Yes a base can be taken over with proper planning, can I give my idea on how? No, that's something that can get me into some serious s#!t. Plus I know a lot of good guys in that will help if our gov pushes for a revolution.

You will know a revolution is coming when a mass number of people are in the same mindset, demanding the same thing, almost all at the same place.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

???? I'm failing to see much of a point here, my aussie ignorance is showing or there is just no point, I answered the original question to the best of my ability now it's jus going stupid...

how dose a protest on a military base link up to a civil war?? 

it's a protest ffs


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> ???? I'm failing to see much of a point here, my aussie ignorance is showing or there is just no point, I answered the original question to the best of my ability now it's jus going stupid...
> 
> how dose a protest on a military base link up to a civil war??
> 
> it's a protest ffs


I am amazed at how we can take things to the molecular level.

We are the people who could hammer out the details of a new government. ::clapping::


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I am amazed at how we can take things to the molecular level.
> 
> We are the people who could hammer out the details of a new government. ::clapping::


We already have a perfect blue print for a new government.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> And, you hijacked your own thread with protests on U.S. bases and posts, and then tried to be cryptic when someone who was trained to prevent protesters from entering posts, bases and depots, someone who has done just that, clearly explained what happens when such attempts have been made.
> 
> Don't get made when you make your own thread convoluted, Will. It isn't anyone else's fault! :roll:
> 
> Regardless, the answer to your specific question was offered, and without videos.


no, actually I posted videos of protests escalating to violent backlash from the government, which seems to be an indicator.

Someone implied that nothing happens when you occupy a us military base, in contrast to Libya where you get shot for marching towards it.

just to correct you on mild misalignment of what I was discussing.

i found his statements, nothing happens to be hard to believe as the us seems to fire large calibre machine guns at vehicles that approach their boats.

the idea that anti government protesters could just walk in take all the equipment and leave or have their run of the place seemed to be an understatement.

If I'm wrong by all means supply more info, but I feel that "NOTHING HAPPENS" to be comparable logic to aircraft flying toward the pentagon.

No need to dwell lets stick to the topic rather than this discussion getting retarded.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> We already have a perfect blue print for a new government.


I agree. A shame we it to be hijacked, huh?

I'd bet we would demand it go back to that system. This time, we'd make sure to factor in human nature and close all the loop holes used to destroy it in the first place.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW, maybe I need to lay off the juice but after reading most of this thread I am so confused!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> I am amazed at how we can take things to the molecular level.
> 
> We are the people who could hammer out the details of a new government. ::clapping::


easy just simplify it... lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> no, actually I posted videos of protests escalating to violent backlash from the government, which seems to be an indicator.
> 
> Someone implied that nothing happens when you occupy a us military base, in contrast to libya where you get shot for marching towards it.
> 
> ...


You'd better go back and re-figure your analysis of what was said. Factor in your cutesy way of speaking through videos and then asking generalized, innuendo-laden vagueries. Remember, it was you who figured on assuming a military base was the same as a Ukrainian base, and then wanted to play the word game with someone who knows and was trained in exactly what to do in such situations, as well as has had "hands-on" experience with it. By the way, I didn't just work with the MPs at a gate. You'd be wildly surprised at what would happen were to a group who made it one yard passed the gate of a U.S. military installation.

I know this for a fact. I can't speak, nor would I speak, about what would happen if you attempted such a thing at a base in your country, though I could guess.

Now, regarding your initial question, did the best answer make sense to you? Can you see how it makes sense? I can. We've had protests in this country in the last few years, but not over anything that is either touching the majority of the citizenry or that they are comprehending as touching them. When it happens, the protests will not be aimed at the posts/bases, they will be aimed at the politicians and the corporate entities that control them


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

ekim said:


> If you want a wining fight to change the government, don't fight the government's fight forces, go after the actual government people themselves. Don't fight your neighbor over something they have no real control and won't matter to those in government anyhow. The people are just pawns that the government uses to keep themselves in power/control. We the people need to take the actual fight to the judges, politicians and gain control of the government.


What exactly are you suggesting? Is it something like the following?
This popped up on the internet around the time of the DC sniper incidents: 
If 50 or so people used the same tactics on a much larger scale, but aimed at politicians, what would the result be? Would the rest be too scared to continue their mismanagement?
_Note to mods and the NSA folks, this is only something I read on the internet, not a suggestion. :-?_


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> What exactly are you suggesting? Is it something like the following?
> This popped up on the internet around the time of the DC sniper incidents:
> If 50 or so people used the same tactics on a much larger scale, but aimed at politicians, what would the result be? Would the rest be too scared to continue their mismanagement?
> _Note to mods and the NSA folks, this is only something I read on the internet, not a suggestion. :-?_


I'm just saying fighting with your neighbor, the local LEO or the military won't change the government as they just do as the government tells them to. The government is screwed up so that's whom the people need to fight with. Other than that, take it any way you want.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

First of all I don't believe rally's or protest provoke civil war. I would suggest the reverse is more likely true.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Denton said:


> You'd better go back and re-figure your analysis of what was said. Factor in your cutesy way of speaking through videos and then asking generalized, innuendo-laden vagueries. Remember, it was you who figured on assuming a military base was the same as a Ukrainian base, and then wanted to play the word game with someone who knows and was trained in exactly what to do in such situations, as well as has had "hands-on" experience with it. By the way, I didn't just work with the MPs at a gate. You'd be wildly surprised at what would happen were to a group who made it one yard passed the gate of a U.S. military installation.
> 
> I know this for a fact. I can't speak, nor would I speak, about what would happen if you attempted such a thing at a base in your country, though I could guess.
> 
> Now, regarding your initial question, did the best answer make sense to you? Can you see how it makes sense? I can. We've had protests in this country in the last few years, but not over anything that is either touching the majority of the citizenry or that they are comprehending as touching them. When it happens, the protests will not be aimed at the posts/bases, they will be aimed at the politicians and the corporate entities that control them


The example of the burned out Ukrainian base was an example of what protestors can do once protesting on a base, and that it is hard to beleive that the us gov would stand by like the ukrainian military as the base was set on fire.

There isn't only one answer, people can have different opinions.

but what if a protest is aimed at the gov instead of the people who control them that is corps and politicians... or is the military not a means of exerting power.. from what I know the national gaurd has been, if I recall my us escalation field manual.. if the NG does not suceed then the federal gov takes over and troops are used to supress, the escalation is civil authorities - national gaurd - then us forces... however I'm not sure where dhs fit into that since it is technicallythe military that is DOD unless I'm mistaken.

from what I know the military controls its bases, however from the navy yard thing.. they called metro police???

like say the protestors beat the police here.... would the NG then be called in.. and if the ng failed, then the us military.. would the miltiary not be part of the chain of supression?











are americans sheep compared to Ukrainians? or is nonviolence akey component in america where ukraine can never occur in America?

what is the difference, is it culture?






like look at what happened in kiev == would police start shooting live rounds in America?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

another protest






or is there a line between protest and not protest?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Protesters back in streets in Venezuela

like this in venezuela

note also the fire extinguisher thing

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080222211939AAVKx4H

see the health effects there..\



> The dry chemical extinguishers insulate class A fires by melting at approximately 350 to 400 degrees. The powder coats the surface it's applied to, breaking the chain reaction of class B fires, and is said to be safe for class C fires because it is a nonconductor of electricity.





> A case study in the European Journal of Trauma reviewed the outcome of a patient who inhaled dry chemical extinguisher spray into his or her lungs during a car accident and resulting fire. It explains that the extinguishing powder in this case was preventing the lungs from exchanging oxygen, resulting in hypoxia. Extended, severe hypoxia causes the body to build up with lactic acid, resulting in cardiac arrest.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

American spring?






and now Venezuela heating up






Venezuela's battle for the streets continues - Truthloader - YouTube

I suppose a spring can't happen in a nuclear armed state


----------

